# RR: 38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Schnabel	(1932)










2.	Michelangeli	(1965)










3.	Pollini	(1977)










4.	Arrau	(1965)










5.	Richter	(1963)










6.	A. Fischer	(1978)










7.	Solomon	(1951)










8.	Levy	(1956)










9.	Kempff	(1964)










10.	Gulda	(1967)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Schnabel	(1932)
2.	Michelangeli	(1965)
3.	Pollini	(1977)
4.	Arrau	(1965)
5.	Richter	(1963)
6.	A. Fischer	(1978)
7.	Solomon	(1951)
8.	Levy	(1956)
9.	Kempff	(1964)
10.	Gulda	(1967)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

